
Ask HN: What do you think about personal development and tech? - daryllxd
Hi all. I&#x27;ve been reading and applying a bunch of stuff from personal development&#x2F;self-improvement lately. Honestly, at first I thought it was lame but I&#x27;ve gotten real productive lately. Things like scheduling the night before, journaling, exercise, setting goals for myself, doing things out of my comfort zone, etc. It&#x27;s basically changed my life.<p>Any other devs feel this way? Do you guys do self-improvement things too? I&#x27;m thinking of making a site or a blog or whatever medium works because I suffered from lack of motivation, depression, etc in some of my years as a dev. Something like good programmer habits or things we can take from other fields, not just personal development.
======
austinkhale
I'm also a big believer of self-development strategies / tricks. However, I
don't think it's necessarily the acts themselves that are so life changing but
rather the mindset that you're going to do whatever it takes to be better is
what's so powerful.

